# *Blankets Keep Sliding?*



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

They don't fit. A well fitted blanket wont slide or rub (99% of the time, sensitive skin can mean rubs even with a fitted blanket, but not sliding). If it's just a little loose and she rubs or fusses with it, it will slide. IMO you should measure her again and make sure her blankets are snug, but not tight. An ill fitting blanket can do some damage, I had my boy in one while I was waiting for mine to come in and a couple times I came out and he had it _over his head_. I can only imagine what sort of mess he'd get into if he wasn't calm enough to just stand and patiently wait for someone to come out in the morning.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Do you have pictures of the horse wearing the blanket? My guess would be they are all too big and/or the wrong style for her body shape. It is amazing how many horses I see that have blankets that are too big and I work at two different barns. You need to measure from the point of chest to the point of buttock. Also you need to make sure you are using the proper type of blanket for turnout. 

Blanketing 101, love this site.
Horse Blankets, Sheets & Coolers - Horse Tack, Supplies and Equipment from SmartPak Equine


----------



## Thrill Ride (Feb 18, 2013)

This is a picture of her in her cotton sheet.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

It looks too big for her, loose / long at the back, and I suspect too loose around the shoulder as well.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Too big. And the straps way to loose. You should only be able to fit a hand, placed flat, under the straps.

Please do measure her correctly and also read reviews on the blankets before you buy. Some brands run big and some run small and some true to size. Saxon runs true to size and I find weatherbeeta runs just a tad bigger. Amigo's run true to size as well.


----------



## Thrill Ride (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks! I had someone help me measure her who is experienced with blankets and they said she was 80", when I read the comments a lot of the comments said it was built best for thoroughbreds.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

That blanket is too big. See how it's saggy in the butt? The tail flap should start at the top of the dock, not hang below it.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

This is my boys best fitting rug, finding one that fits him wells is very hard, this one is a tad long but doesn't slipped unless he is doing some major rolling.


----------

